

Show HN: Fast used car search engine built with AmisaDB - Dasync
http://demanjo.com/

======
vladsanchez
What's the strategy? To be what 'Carsabi' was in order to get acquired? Still
needs work.

How do u ETL the data? Scrapers?

------
markc
Sorry, but this needs a lot of work. The UI keeps wiping out my search
criteria and going to the default of Wakefield, MA 75+ miles. As it is, this
is unusable.

------
k3oni
Looks pretty simple which I like. Quick question: what are you using for the
location search? Seems to not be able to translate zip code to city.

~~~
Dasync
The search was built using AmisaDB provided by Amisalabs as a service.
Searching by zip code hasn't been implemented yet but would be in the near
future. Thanks for the like.

------
JoeAltmaier
Oh. I thought I would find a search engine for fast cars. Sigh.

